
Show HN: Audiogram Made with THREE.js - johnmarinelli
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9k1pv6hhGE
======
rendall
Nice project!

~~~
johnmarinelli
thanks! :)

------
acosmism
code?

~~~
johnmarinelli
(very messy) code [https://github.com/johnmarinelli/digital-
harmony](https://github.com/johnmarinelli/digital-harmony)

i didn't mention it in the video, but the new react-three-fiber library has
also been a huge help in this project

